# Experimental SS0010



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

SS - Sulawesi Shrimp
0010 - 10G tank

Due to popular shrimp fever in GTAAquaria, I am going to try one out as well. A new frontier for me to explore! YAY!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

You better do lots of research about them.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Do you realize how big they get right


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

What is your substrate?


----------

